# Saffron Emergency!



## Pimpim (Aug 25, 2006)

Hey y'all... I hope you could help me, I've been thinking about this all morning... isn't saffron kinda expensive? Is there any alternative I could use for a paella? 


Pimpim


----------



## lulu (Aug 25, 2006)

You only need a teeny bit of saffron, so it goes a very long way....personally I think its worth it.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 25, 2006)

Pimpim said:
			
		

> Hey y'all... I hope you could help me, I've been thinking about this all morning... isn't saffron kinda expensive? Is there any alternative I could use for a paella?
> 
> 
> Pimpim


 
A little goes a very long way!

Of course, you could use turmeric, but then you'd have a rice pullao instead od a paella!


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 25, 2006)

Many specualty stores and supermarkets sell saffron in small glass vials in the spice section, or they keep it under lock and key and you have to ask for it.  Even so, for a large paella you only need a PINCDH of what's in that little vial.  too much will make your dish astringent and unpleasant.  Turmeric will color the rice, but will not give your paella the traditional "paella" taste you are after.
There is no substitute.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 25, 2006)

There is no substitute for saffron in paella.  Saffron is a key ingredient.  In other dishes I would recommend you just leave itout but that won't work with paella.

As mentioned above, you only need a little and that won't cost too much.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Aug 25, 2006)

In Italy they are available in finely ground form in tiny individual pouches for single uses, though they are sold in multiple packs of at least 3 or 6 pouches, they don't cost any more than a couple of euros at the max, and you will be surprised just how little it is required to attain a full effect, both flavour-wise and colour-wise.

See if they are available in this kind of format, it is really worth it.  As Clive pointed out, if you are only concerned about making it yellow turmeric will suffice, but the flavour will be completely different.


----------



## Robo410 (Aug 25, 2006)

there is no substitute.  the flavor is strong and unique and blends with citrus, tomato, fish, meat, and herbs like nothing else.  Tumeric will give you a yellow color, but no taste.

All spices are expensive.  Look at the price per pound at the supermarkets.  If you use a lot of saffron in your cooking as I do, then it is worth buying an OZ at a time (bulk) and it runs about $35.  this will last me about two years and it keeps well in an airtight can.  It is usually sold by the gram or 16th of an oz.  and runs anywhere from $2.50 to $4.  But you won't use all that in one dish.  So it is cost effective.  

Make sure you buy the strands, not powder.


----------



## lulu (Aug 25, 2006)

I have used both strands and powder, I like both, but find the strands more beautiful and therefore enjoyable.  I would certainly choose using powdered saffron over using none at all!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 25, 2006)

Try the health food store or ethnic market--saffron is often cheaper from those places.

No substitute for it, no matter how expensive.


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 25, 2006)

Something I learned from a chef: To get maximum mileage out of your expensive saffron, don't add it directly to food.  Place saffron threads in a small mortar.  Add pinch of iodized salt & sugar.  Use pestle to finely mash saffron threads, then add a little chicken stock to pick up all that precious flavor and color.  Pour this liquid to the food.


----------



## Essie (Aug 28, 2006)

You cannot substitue any ingredient for saffron. Also, stay away from the powdered saffron because it may not be pure.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Aug 28, 2006)

Pimpim said:
			
		

> Hey y'all... isn't saffron kinda expensive? Is there any alternative I could use for a paella?


 
As to the first part - yes, saffron is the most expensive spice in the world. But, it doesn't take much ... so in the long run ... it's not always that cost prohibitive. (it takes over 200,000 stigmas from crocus sativa flowers to make a pound and they have to be harvested and processed by hand - I think there are only 2-3 sitma per flower - ... usually you only need a few threads).

Can you sub something else? No - not if you want it to _taste_ like a true authentic paella. You can use subs to make it "look" the same (yellow) but it will not have the same flavor.


----------



## YT2095 (Aug 28, 2006)

I`ve heard of Marigold petals being sold as a poor-mans-safron abroad, never tried it myself although I have some from Turkey, personaly you can`t beat the real thing IMO.


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 28, 2006)

if your just making a seafood rice dish and its for friends family etc. then ya use tumeric for the colour.. but if its on a menu you really should use saffron as thats what people expect


----------

